# Hamster help pleasen



## Sophie Butcher (Apr 6, 2020)

My hamster has a good cage but I see her more and more throwing all her shavings up against her house, she has a good 3inch of sawdust in her cage and her bedding in her house is soft and plentiful, toys in her cage too.. she’s started biting toys and now bringing them up against her house and I’m worried she may be stressed or unhappy. I have her out everyday without fail and she comes out with us and has an adventure in the house, altho she is much jumpier than any hamster I have ever had!! I hoped what would calm her down is handling- she’s brilliant out her cage but all the burrowing is making me worried.. I’m worried she’s stressed or unhappy. Please can someone help because she’s so lovely I don’t want anything happening.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ok first, chill out and know that's normal! 

In the wild hamsters spend a lot of time in burrows underground. The burrow will have many chambers, one for toilet, one for storing food on for sleeping etc. It's highly likely that your ham is just burrowing which is very enriching and natural for them. I would like to point out that sawdust or woodshavings is not the best. Aspen is considered the safest wood bedding. Maybe try a paper bedding. My favourite is called FITCH. You can also use carefresh or Kaytee clean and cosy. There are others out there like aubiose (hemp bedding) as well as megazorb (cellulose). 

I always fill the base up with bedding too and have an area which is at least 6 inches deep. 

Biting toys is normal. Hamsters are rodents and their teeth continue to grow throughout their lives. Chewing things helps keep them trim. If they didn't do this, the teeth would get so long it'd be difficult to eat and in extreme cases grow in to the roof of the mouth which is very painful. If the toy is plastic I'd remove it and replace it with something wooden or cardboard.

Can I see his/her cage set up? Might be able to help more of I know what they have and haven't got. What species do you own?

I have 3 Syrians and a roborovski. 

Hope this helps you


----------



## Sophie Butcher (Apr 6, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Ok first, chill out and know that's normal!
> 
> In the wild hamsters spend a lot of time in burrows underground. The burrow will have many chambers, one for toilet, one for storing food on for sleeping etc. It's highly likely that your ham is just burrowing which is very enriching and natural for them. I would like to point out that sawdust or woodshavings is not the best. Aspen is considered the safest wood bedding. Maybe try a paper bedding. My favourite is called FITCH. You can also use carefresh or Kaytee clean and cosy. There are others out there like aubiose (hemp bedding) as well as megazorb (cellulose).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response! It has sort of calmed me down hahaha! She is a Syrian that I got from pets at home.

She doesn't have plastic toys just natural ones and a hanging treat which some flavours she loves and some she doesn't ‍♀ I'm mostly worried about her jumpy ness, as silly as it sounds. Had hamsters all my life and they've never been as jumpy as her, totally fine out the cage though. Do you think she needs a bigger one? I can get a good photo of her cage tomorrow in day light. Thank you!!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What cage has she got?

I have 3 Syrians and a roborovski. My 2 female Syrians aren't jumpy. They love to come out and generally active. The one is an older girl and has some grumpy days but that is ok. My male Syrian however is jumpy. Move too fast and he can't cope. 

How long have you had her?


----------



## Sophie Butcher (Apr 6, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> What cage has she got?
> 
> I have 3 Syrians and a roborovski. My 2 female Syrians aren't jumpy. They love to come out and generally active. The one is an older girl and has some grumpy days but that is ok. My male Syrian however is jumpy. Move too fast and he can't cope.
> 
> How long have you had her?


At the minute a large one from pets at home but looking for a bigger one for her just doing some research into the best one for money etc.

It's only when she's in the cage she seems to be jumpy, when she's having a wander around our bed or sofa she's totally fine.

I've noticed today tho when I woke up she's made a bed in her tube and compacted the sawdust still one end.. I cleaned her out and moved it all, cleaned everything and clean bedding as usual yet she's just dragged all her bedding out of her house and into the tubes again ‍♀


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeh that's defo not big enough. 

Good hamster cages:
Alaska
Barney
Alexander
Sky haven metro
Hamster haven
Savic plaza
Zoozone 2 (large one 100x50)
Mamble 80 or 100 just be careful of the height.
Grosvenor XL 
Creceti
Borneo XL
Pawhut (the 100cm one)
I've got a Langham XL cage coming for ghost it's the same floor space as the Alaska but it's more expensive


----------



## Sophie Butcher (Apr 6, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Yeh that's defo not big enough.
> 
> Good hamster cages:
> Alaska
> ...


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

That's tiny not going to lie. There's also no way you'll get an 11" (28cm) wheel in there.

How is it currently set up?


----------



## Sophie Butcher (Apr 6, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> That's tiny not going to lie. There's also no way you'll get an 11" (28cm) wheel in there.
> 
> How is it currently set up?


Her new cage arrived yesterday & it's like a bloody mansion, will attach a photo.. she seems a lot less jumpy already so don't know if she just needed some space maybe. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sophie Butcher said:


> Her new cage arrived yesterday & it's like a bloody mansion, will attach a photo.. she seems a lot less jumpy already so don't know if she just needed some space maybe. Thank you for your help!


Is that the Langham 2 story hamster/rat cage? I have the same for my ghost


----------



## Sophie Butcher (Apr 6, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Is that the Langham 2 story hamster/rat cage? I have the same for my ghost


I'm not totally sure on the make- I think it's definitely the same size and layout but just a slightly cheaper one. The one I originally saw was out of stock and I found this off a animal shop on eBay! She seems to really like it so far. Her new when came today as well so can't wait to see her on it when she wakes up! X


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Oooh please show the set up :3


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi, I really don’t mean to be rude or offensive at all. And I think it is great that you got a new cage! But the upgrade is still to small. And you should provide at least 6 inches of bedding. I really don’t mean to be critical or annoying it’s just I want the best for animals. You seem like a great owner who only wants the best for your pets and i think its great that you helped your hammie!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> Hi, I really don't mean to be rude or offensive at all. And I think it is great that you got a new cage! But the upgrade is still to small. And you should provide at least 6 inches of bedding. I really don't mean to be critical or annoying it's just I want the best for animals. You seem like a great owner who only wants the best for your pets and i think its great that you helped your hammie!


Can you check the dates please as you're resurrecting old threads


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

I know it’s from a while ago, I just wanted to let them know. I am knew to this forum, is there a problem with resurrecting old threads? If there is I am super sorry.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> I know it's from a while ago, I just wanted to let them know. I am knew to this forum, is there a problem with resurrecting old threads? If there is I am super sorry.


I believe there is as it's pointless. OP generally won't respond. It's like being late for a meeting and speaking in an empty room.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh ok, I am really sorry. I have never used forums before and I'm still learning how they work. It’s just I am very compassionate about treating your pets nicely and so if there is a possibility they might see what I have said and treat their pets better, it makes me happy I have helped. But if it’s not good I won’t do it any more.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> Oh ok, I am really sorry. I have never used forums before and I'm still learning how they work. It's just I am very compassionate about treating your pets nicely and so if there is a possibility they might see what I have said and treat their pets better, it makes me happy I have helped. But if it's not good I won't do it any more.


Don't worry about it. We are all guilty of it. You are just really wasting your time in regards to old threads. There's plenty of new ones in the rodent/small animal section that currently need help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok, thanks for educating me.


----------

